# Puerto Rico?



## Sapper (Sep 24, 2017)

Following on the Key West thread, has anyone heard how Dorado in PR is doing?


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2017)

PR have been without running water, electricity, cell phone and internet service for the passed four (4) consecutive days and nights.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 25, 2017)

Major dam in Puerto Rico has been compromised. Evacuations are taking place downstream.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, I'm aware PR is having serious issues in general. I was curious if anyone had specific information re the Hyatt in Dorado. Is everyone ok, how did the property fare in light of the disaster going on around them.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

*Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda del Mar*
· September 22 at 4:52pm ·
Thank you to everyone who has sent well-wishes over the past couple of days to our Hyatt Residence Club Dorado family as they battled the effects of Hurricane Maria.

Given the magnitude of the storm, 95% of the island is still without power or phone service. We are pleased to report we have received confirmation from resort manager, Jon Dindo, that he and his leadership team are safe and they are working to verify the safety of all our Associates.

Access to the resort has bee...n difficult due to area flooding. We do know that the resort sustained damage, but ask for your patience while we evaluate the extent of the damage.

We understand your concerns and assure you our goal is to keep you informed with the latest and most accurate information. We will share details as they become available.

If you have questions regarding an upcoming reservation, please call +1 800.GO.HYATT or email info@hyattresidenceclub.com to discuss your options.

Thank you for your understanding during this difficult time.



I think the access to the area is still very tough.  Still no power, still little food and water, still much flooding.

An update site:  https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimdob...an-luxury-resort-damage-reports/#5e3d3d9c19e4 

Somewhere down in the 12 min timeframe is Ritz Carlton....the Hyatt is nearby, right?  


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=534069826924652


----------



## Sapper (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks Rob. Yes, the Ritz is literally just up the road from the Hyatt.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 27, 2017)

Interesting article in the Wall Street Journal today indicating that hotels that are open or plan to re-open shortly are going to be in very high demand over the next several months, mainly for housing of relief workers and displaced residents--not necessarily for tourists. The Journal reported that the tourist business "is likely to be moribund for the indefinite future".


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 27, 2017)

Sapper said:


> Thanks Rob. Yes, the Ritz is literally just up the road from the Hyatt.


Bear in mind that Rob's post features info from 5 days ago, just after the hurricane passed. Oh, and nice avatar.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 27, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Oh, and nice avatar.


From now on, we'll just consider the two of you to be twins.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2017)

PR recovery could be faster if was not for that ancient maritime Act called The Jones Act.


----------



## LurkerBee (Sep 27, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> PR recovery could be faster if was not for that ancient maritime Act called The Jones Act.


Which was waived for two weeks to allow fuel shipments to Texas and Florida for Harvey and Irma.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 28, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> From now on, we'll just consider the two of you to be twins.



What can I say, Passepartout has good taste.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 28, 2017)

The Jones Act was waived for Texas and Florida and it need to be waived for PR.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 28, 2017)

The video was not current, but there are other pics and vids that are.....

The waters have receded, but the damage is done.  The main issue, IMHO, is:  No power, No water, No food, No open roads.  Few flights, No transportation (for tourists) etc....

I hope the recovery is swift, but at this point, it's going to be a long haul.  While the resorts might be dry, powered and have some food/water/services, you still have to get to the island, get to the resort and have something to do when you get there.  And, workers need to have the

God speed PR, it's going to be a long journey I fear.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 28, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> The Jones Act was waived for Texas and Florida and it need to be waived for PR.



They must have heard you.....  Jones Act waived for PR


----------



## Sapper (Sep 28, 2017)

taterhed said:


> The video was not current, but there are other pics and vids that are.....
> 
> Few flights, No transportation (for tourists) etc....
> 
> God speed PR, it's going to be a long journey I fear.



Even if the video were not current in the sense that it was not shot in the last couple of days, it does document the devastation that occurred. So, it is still useful information. 

I was not even thinking tourist flights yet. They just got their radar back up on Monday. Prior to that, even humanitarian flights (relief supplies, people and equipment) were facing six hour ground delays. 

Agreed, I hate to say it, but I think it will be many years of rebuilding.


----------



## Kal (Sep 28, 2017)

The HRC PR owners could get hit with a special assessment to repair the property.  Thus a double wammy, no occupancy and more costs.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 28, 2017)

Kal said:


> The HRC PR owners could get hit with a special assessment to repair the property.  Thus a double wammy, no occupancy and more costs.


It all depends on the extent and terms of the property's insurance policy. Hopefully, the MF's will cover the deductible portion and the rest of the damage will be covered, but a special assessment is certainly possible (as is the case for many Caribbean timeshares affected by Irma and Maria).


----------



## Sapper (Sep 28, 2017)

Has anyone set up a fund we could contribute to that would go directly to the employees of the Hyatts impacted?  I feel that indirectly they are our employees, and so some form of responsibility to help them. Not to mention, every Hyatt we have visited, the staff have always been very helpful, so feel its our turn to help them. Having a house that flooded here in Houston, I can tell you that any help is greatfully appreciated.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 28, 2017)

Great idea, Sapper. I suggest you start a new thread with the appropriate title. Unfortunately, there are very few Hyatt owners who participate regularly on this forum, but if you start the ball rolling, I am sure us regulars will be happy to contribute. Would you be willing to collect checks and find out how to get the money to the HRC properties affected by Irma and Maria?


----------



## Sapper (Sep 28, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Great idea, Sapper. I suggest you start a new thread with the appropriate title. Unfortunately, there are very few Hyatt owners who participate regularly on this forum, but if you start the ball rolling, I am sure us regulars will be happy to contribute. Would you be willing to collect checks and find out how to get the money to the HRC properties affected by Irma and Maria?



Yes, I would be willing to start something small (ie, open a seperate bank account to ensure no co mingling of funds, etc), and contact the impacted properties to distribute funds to the folks on the ground. I would appreciate any help from anyone who has done this in the past and could tell me the best way to do things, and also act as a third party to verify things are done correctly.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 29, 2017)

Sapper said:


> Yes, I would be willing to start something small (ie, open a seperate bank account to ensure no co mingling of funds, etc), and contact the impacted properties to distribute funds to the folks on the ground. I would appreciate any help from anyone who has done this in the past and could tell me the best way to do things, and also act as a third party to verify things are done correctly.


Admirable. I'd be willing to help and serve as your collaborator. Another idea would be to see if TUGBrian would want us to collect money in TUG's name and be involved in the distribution of monies to those most in need.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 30, 2017)

Great, happy to have the help!  I sent an email to Brian.  I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2017)

taterhed said:


> They must have heard you.....  Jones Act waived for PR


From everything I have read, it doesn't seem that the Jones Act was really stopping aid from getting TO Puerto Rico. Their port was and is full of containers full of aid. The issue seems to be the logistics of getting that aid out throughout the island. Truck driver homes and vehicles are destroyed with no real way to get anywhere to be able to transport the containers. Puerto Rico does get much of its fuel from the mainland USA. They seemed to have fuel in the port, but again no way to really get it to the people that need it. It comes down to logistics of moving the aid.


----------



## fillde (Sep 30, 2017)

From the HUFFPO- "it's going to take time". Seems like our gov't has done a great job getting the supplies to the island but it is very hard to distribute.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...m-is-distribution_us_59ce5906e4b0f3c468060dee


----------



## bdh (Oct 8, 2017)

With the Maria damage to PR and Hacienda del Mar being significantly more than that experienced with Irma in FL, Hacienda del Mar is closed until Feb 28, 2018.  Would not be surprised if a future update moved that out farther.


----------



## Andysol (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi all- new to the forum and it’s been a wealth of info.

I’m a DVC member and own at three resorts. This Hyatt program, yikes- much harder to wrap my head around.
What I like about DVC is the simplicity, clearly, the new program is trying to do that- but I have serious reservations about its long term viability by not allowing existing members to convert. And the shared maintenance fees only exasterbate that- it will never have a resort in Hawaii with that concept- only moderately desirable locations. And all with the same time frame to Book and no distinction in “home booking” preference. Yikes. How would you like to buy into Aspen with enough points to ski in peak season but instead you’re left with a 2 bedroom in San Antonio for September instead with a couple thousand points to transfer to a poor Hyatt Points conversion rate.

All that roundabout talk to say, I just had my presentation this morning and am staying at Wild Oak ranch- Love the Resort and I’m interested in buying.

My criteria is as follows:
-I can travel at any time and don’t _need_ a particular season
-I need to be able to book Maui or exchange into somewhere in Hawaii- again- I don’t need a particular season.  The reason is I will “rent” the room back to my company for business expenses.  A 1BR or studio is more than sufficient.

We are studio people, and with DVC- I bought with the sole purpose to rent 100-150 and use the other 100. That allowed me to go for “free” as it covered my maintenance costs.

*How easy is it to transfer into other resorts?
*How easy is it to book Maui off-season if it’s not my home resort?
*Can I exchange into (forget the name) if I buy resale and is it worth the value?

Last question, and the reason I posted in this thread 
*If I we’re able to buy into a Puerto Rico Diamond week for next to nothing, would it be acceptable even if I never planned on going there?


Thanks all- sorry for the ridiculously long first post.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 9, 2017)

Mods...would you consider moving this particular question to the *Hyatt Residence Portfolio* thread as it won't get a lot of traction on the Puerto Rico thread, which is related to the effects of the hurricane?

To Andy's questions:

It is reasonably easy to transfer to most other resorts within the HRC system as long as you have flexibility on time of year and season (which you do). Remember that most availability comes 6 months prior to your requested date(s), as that is when the Home Resort Preference Period for owners expires, and they then must either activate their fixed week or give it up for internal trade. That is when the points attached to your ownership will also activate to allow you to trade internally.
Maui is extremely difficult, made even more difficult by a recent referendum passed by Hyatt Ka'anapali owners. It's not impossible, but much more difficult to trade into than Westin Hawaii resorts through ownership in a mandatory resort like Westin Kierland Village in Arizona.
Your last question relates to the new Hyatt Residence Portfolio system, which is being slowly introduced to prospective new owners like yourself. I advise you to spend a lot of time on this BBS reading the HRP thread as well as a sister thread entitled "Hyatt Pure Points". You will find that TUG members who own within the Hyatt Residence Club (separate and distinct from HRP) believe that HRC is a significantly better value and that there is speculation that Hyatt is having a hard time selling the new HRP due to higher maintenance fees and lack of a deed to any actual property, with no Home Resort preference.
Your final question about Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar (Puerto Rico) is, as I understand it, basically asking if this property is good internal trader. The answer is no. Much better to buy at Hyatt Pinon Pointe, which has the lowest annual MF's in the Hyatt system and use it to trade internally. In addition, there is a real concern that the Puerto Rico property may be asking its owners to pay a special assessment to fund repairs after Hurricane Irma.
Read the stickies on the Hyatt system at the top of the Hyatt Forum to get a good understanding of how the Hyatt system works.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Mods...would you consider moving this particular question to the *Hyatt Residence Portfolio* thread as it won't get a lot of traction on the Puerto Rico thread, which is related to the effects of the hurricane?


Since the Hyatt forum doesn't have a dedicated moderator, there is no guaranty that a mod will ever see this message. Your best bet to get this moved it to send a private message directly to a moderator requesting the move.


----------



## Andysol (Oct 9, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Mods...would you consider moving this particular question to the *Hyatt Residence Portfolio* thread as it won't get a lot of traction on the Puerto Rico thread, which is related to the effects of the hurricane?
> 
> To Andy's questions:
> 
> ...



I appreciate all the info. I’ve read the stickies and have read up on everything pretty thoroughly.  Even being a timeshare owner for several years, the HRC system is pretty confusing (in comparison to DVC at least). HPP is certainly more straightforward and easy to sell- but when you dig deep into it, it’s an incredibly flawed system.  No way I’d buy into it.

As for PR- the only reason I’m considering it is because I might be able to get a diamond for nothing.  But @ $1600MF, it still might be a bad buy.

It truly feels like a gamble right now. Is HPP going to succeed simply due to attrition which will make HRC dimenish on trade front (which is what I’d want)- and no one knows that answer. I suppose a “free” PR contract might be as safe a gamble as possible- unless I can’t offload it :/


----------



## lizap (Oct 9, 2017)

Andysol said:


> I appreciate all the info. I’ve read the stickies and have read up on everything pretty thoroughly.  Even being a timeshare owner for several years, the HRC system is pretty confusing (in comparison to DVC at least). HPP is certainly more straightforward and easy to sell- but when you dig deep into it, it’s an incredibly flawed system.  No way I’d buy into it.
> 
> As for PR- the only reason I’m considering it is because I might be able to get a diamond for nothing.  But @ $1600MF, it still might be a bad buy.
> 
> It truly feels like a gamble right now. Is HPP going to succeed simply due to attrition which will make HRC dimenish on trade front (which is what I’d want)- and no one knows that answer. I suppose a “free” PR contract might be as safe a gamble as possible- unless I can’t offload it :/



I wouldn't be so sure you're going to get a diamond week for next to nothing; Hyatt has ROFR. Regarding Maui, I cannot stress how difficult it is to get a full week of any type room.  There have been some reports by HRC owners, but it is extremely rare, so in no way, would I count on it. We had an ongoing request for a partial week during a non-peak time and had no luck whatsoever. We own Westin Kierland and will be going back to Hawaii this Spring for the third time - no problem at all in getting Hawaii (as was previously mentioned). Of course WKV will run around 15-17k and worth every penney. Also, I would not buy into HRC now, unless you buy where you want to go (too much uncertainty in the Hyatt system), although they are excellent traders in II.  We have gotten some excellent trades into Marriotts in Palm Desert and Singer Island.


----------



## Kal (Oct 9, 2017)

Andysol said:


> I appreciate all the info. I’ve read the stickies and have read up on everything pretty thoroughly.  Even being a timeshare owner for several years, the HRC system is pretty confusing (in comparison to DVC at least). HPP is certainly more straightforward and easy to sell- but when you dig deep into it, it’s an incredibly flawed system.  No way I’d buy into it.
> 
> As for PR- the only reason I’m considering it is because I might be able to get a diamond for nothing.  But @ $1600MF, it still might be a bad buy.
> 
> It truly feels like a gamble right now. Is HPP going to succeed simply due to attrition which will make HRC dimenish on trade front (which is what I’d want)- and no one knows that answer. I suppose a “free” PR contract might be as safe a gamble as possible- unless I can’t offload it :/


Under "normal" conditions, PR is a difficult situation.  The adjacent hotel property has been closed for many years and this harms the PR setting.  In addition, a purchase transaction requires a PR attorney involvement and a long process to close the deal.  Now under the "current" situation, we don't know the specifics on insurance deductible but Hyatt often has a very high deduct to maintain lower premiums. So it could be a situation where those funds are taken from the reserve account, but that doesn't pencil out as that money is for resort replacements.  Pay me now, or pay me later.  Therefore, the likely outcome is a special assessment.  Besides, the MFs are already high.  My guess is Hyatt would not take a resale on ROFR.  That's the last thing they need is unsold PR inventory.

IF I could get a unit for ZERO dollars, I would definitely spend those ZERO dollars on anything else but PR.  I'll take the FREE LUNCH, thank you.


----------



## Andysol (Oct 9, 2017)

Kal said:


> Under "normal" conditions, PR is a difficult situation.  The adjacent hotel property has been closed for many years and this harms the PR setting.  In addition, a purchase transaction requires a PR attorney involvement and a long process to close the deal.  Now under the "current" situation, we don't know the specifics on insurance deductible but Hyatt often has a very high deduct to maintain lower premiums. So it could be a situation where those funds are taken from the reserve account, but that doesn't pencil out as that money is for resort replacements.  Pay me now, or pay me later.  Therefore, the likely outcome is a special assessment.  Besides, the MFs are already high.  My guess is Hyatt would not take a resale on ROFR.  That's the last thing they need is unsold PR inventory.
> 
> IF I could get a unit for ZERO dollars, I would definitely spend those ZERO dollars on anything else but PR.  I'll take the FREE LUNCH, thank you.



Thanks. I was awaiting your response- certainly will heed your advice.
That was actually my fear- if they don’t ROFR it for a dollar, then that should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## dahntahn (Oct 10, 2017)

Kal said:


> Under "normal" conditions, PR is a difficult situation.  The adjacent hotel property has been closed for many years and this harms the PR setting.  In addition, a purchase transaction requires a PR attorney involvement and a long process to close the deal.  Now under the "current" situation, we don't know the specifics on insurance deductible but Hyatt often has a very high deduct to maintain lower premiums. So it could be a situation where those funds are taken from the reserve account, but that doesn't pencil out as that money is for resort replacements.  Pay me now, or pay me later.  Therefore, the likely outcome is a special assessment.  Besides, the MFs are already high.  My guess is Hyatt would not take a resale on ROFR.  That's the last thing they need is unsold PR inventory.
> 
> IF I could get a unit for ZERO dollars, I would definitely spend those ZERO dollars on anything else but PR.  I'll take the FREE LUNCH, thank you.


Kal - TANSTAAFL - There ain't' no such thing as a free lunch. (R A. heinlein).


----------



## lizap (Oct 10, 2017)

dahntahn said:


> Kal - TANSTAAFL - There ain't' no such thing as a free lunch. (R A. heinlein).



This is so true.  Some are excited to get a TS for next to nothing, but are surprised when they can't sell it, and have to keep paying MFs..


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 16, 2017)

Andysol said:


> I’m a DVC member and own at three resorts. This Hyatt program, yikes- much harder to wrap my head around.What I like about DVC is the simplicity, clearly, the new program is trying to do that- but I have serious reservations about its long term viability by not allowing existing members to convert.
> 
> All that roundabout talk to say, I just had my presentation this morning and am staying at Wild Oak ranch- Love the Resort and I’m interested in buying.
> 
> ...



I too am a DVC member and really wanted to join Hyatt. After doing my research I decided on Key West Beach club 2,200 resale and found a seller for $7500 but lost it to ROFR.

I doubt I will try to buy a Hyatt as there are too many issues for me and there is no single location I want to return often. I would LOVE to trade into Hawaii, Carmel, Aspen, Siesta, but those are the hardest ones to get in Hyatt.

If you want Maui, you will have to buy there.

If you like Wild Oak or Bonita Springs, those are easy to get on trade.


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 28, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Mods...would you consider moving this particular question to the *Hyatt Residence Portfolio* thread as it won't get a lot of traction on the Puerto Rico thread, which is related to the effects of the hurricane?
> 
> To Andy's questions:
> 
> ...




*HEY !!  Hyatt points are Hyatt points!!  RIGHT ?,* (That come from deeded ownership at any Resort -  I'm not talking about Hyatt Pure Points However).

  The Hyatt points then  are all the same and all have the same value. It does not matter where you bought them (or got them), OR WHAT YOU PIAD for them each,   they all have the same value in the club for making internal reservations at any HRC property. i.e. "When you spend them" !  (If you can ever find availability to actually spend them outside your own preferred times at your home resort).  I've so far managed to say at least once, and in some many times,  in every HRC there is since my first purchase at Mountain Lodge at Beaver Creek in 1993.

I have HRC points (derived from purchasing at the deeded HRC properties and two resale's) that have cost me anywhere from $20 a point to $0.0 dollars a point (I.e. Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar were last year  I bought one week for $19 that comes with 1300 points.)  Remember that Aspen sold for over $32 a point on average.  But points that cost me  $1 or less, cost have the same purchasing power and value per point as any other point in the system. 
*
So I therefore take issue with what you say in your #4 point above.  To me buying in the HRC system comes down to FIRST: Buy the one you really like, want to use the most, and the week you must have.  THEN,  after that first purchase,  if you want more, it comes down to just buying at the lowest cost per point and lowest $ per point Maintenance fee, and it does not matter which club you buy at.* 


Could you please expand on what you meant about the Hyatt Ka'anapali owners recently did that will make it harder to ever trade into there than it already is or was.  Thank You

Also as the owner of 2 weeks at Hacienda dell Mar, I don't think damages at the resort  amount to very much, and or what will be covered by insurance.  Speculation about a special assessment is just that with no basis to say that at this time.   .  
.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes, Hyatt Residence Club points are points, and can be used throughout the HRC system. In that sense, your objection to my Point #4 is correct in that whether you own at Del Mar, Pinon Pointe, or any other HRC property, your ability to trade within the HRC system is the same. However, since Pinon Pointe's MF's are the lowest in the HRC system, the best internal "trader"--if you want to call it that--would be Pinon Pointe. This particular discussion string started with questions from a non-owner who was asking primarily about how to trade within HRC, and that is why I recommended Pinon Pointe.

As with any system, however, I also agree with your main premise: buy what you really like first and foremost. I happen to really like Pinon Pointe and Carmel Highlands, and that's why I own there. 

Regarding Ka'anapali, please refer to this thread, which details efforts to stop what turned out to be a favorable vote to allow Hyatt/ILG to re-classify 33 unsold units at Ka'anapali, and therefore making it much more difficult to trade into that property (and that was only one of the many impacts). 

Finally, with regard to Del Mar, you say that it is unlikely that a special assessment will be due after the hurricane damage is cleaned up and repaired because "damages don't amount to very much". That would be great news if it is correct.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 28, 2017)

Andysol, we own DVC and Hyatt (and Marriott & Starwood- er, sorry, Vistana).  Maybe this is just because it was my first timeshare but I don't find Hyatt any more confusing than DVC.  Once you wrap your head around the rules, and recognize the differences between the systems, they are both pretty easy to use.

One of the most-important but often overlooked things IMO is knowing your exit strategy for your TS.  This is hardly on one's radar with DVC because it has strong resale value and also the contracts expire eventually.

But for every other timeshare I think it's important to consider how you'll get rid of it.  If someone is giving away a Platinum Hyatt week, consider what it will take to get rid of it yourself someday.  You might get stuck with it for years, trades might dry up and your only option is to vacation every year in PR or pay your MF & get nothing in return.

If you want to go to Maui, I'm not sure I'd buy Hyatt at all.  Marriott or Westin would make more sense.  I personally would never consider buying in Maui, I'm not sure if you heard about the additional tax levied by local authorities on TS owners at Westin Kaanapali?  I think it was reversed but based on that my take is that local govt sees TS owners as a source to be bilked, and it's not like you get a vote in the local elections.  Far better to trade in unless you really need Maui every year.

To me, the best approach for any TS is to buy a driveable distance at a place you wouldn't mind staying at every year if it came to that.  Then consider a combo of purchase price, anticipated resale value, and MFs.  For me, this means in Hyatt it boils down to Tahoe, Carmel, or Sedona.  We bought in Tahoe because to us it offered a good mix of resale value & MF.  Carmel is a little expensive MF-wise if you trade a lot (which we do), but I'd buy it if I was going to stay there frequently.  Although you never know- we're heading to our home resort for the first time in 10 years next Sept.  Whereas we've been to Carmel every year for the past 4-5 years.  

I'd start by making a list of driveable Hyatt resorts and see if any of those seem to make sense.


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 29, 2017)

TO:  WalnutBaron;

OK . I'm very sorry about that. Your Point is taken. I was incorrectly paraphrasing what you said. Which was originally: *"*_*However, since Pinon Pointe's MF's are the lowest in the HRC system, the best internal "trader"--if you want to call it that--would be Pinon Pointe."* Guess I jumped over the "MF" qualification you made, because I was probably thinking more about the cost per point based on the market price of some resell prices I've seen and taken advantage of more so than the cost per point of the maintenance fee.. However I do think that other HVC resells are possibly a much better cost per point ( for internal trade purposes ) than currently buying at Pinon Point is, or may be. Two sides of the same coin you might say. One will have to decide which of the two factors is the most important to them. For me it's the initial cost per point. Next time I will think through things more carefully before I jump in critically. So again please accept my apology, and best regards to you. Thank You. Perry / Arvada Colorado_


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 29, 2017)

*


WalnutBaron said:



Yes, Hyatt Residence Club points are points, and can be used throughout the HRC system. In that sense, your objection to my Point #4 is correct in that whether you own at Del Mar, Pinon Pointe, or any other HRC property, your ability to trade within the HRC system is the same. However, since Pinon Pointe's MF's are the lowest in the HRC system, the best internal "trader"--if you want to call it that--would be Pinon Pointe. This particular discussion string started with questions from a non-owner who was asking primarily about how to trade within HRC, and that is why I recommended Pinon Pointe.

As with any system, however, I also agree with your main premise: buy what you really like first and foremost. I happen to really like Pinon Pointe and Carmel Highlands, and that's why I own there. 

Regarding Ka'anapali, please refer to this thread, which details efforts to stop what turned out to be a favorable vote to allow Hyatt/ILG to re-classify 33 unsold units at Ka'anapali, and therefore making it much more difficult to trade into that property (and that was only one of the many impacts). 

Finally, with regard to Del Mar, you say that it is unlikely that a special assessment will be due after the hurricane damage is cleaned up and repaired because "damages don't amount to very much". That would be great news if it is correct.

Click to expand...



Yes.  I did see the original post where he asked: 

"Last question, and the reason I posted in this thread 
If I we’re able to buy into a Puerto Rico Diamond week for next to nothing, would it be acceptable even if I never planned on going there?"


My answer would be YES ! Absolutely. Probably the least costly option he will find.   Because it is actually a very nice place, and the cost per point would be very low,  probably much less than most club resale market prices. Even better than Pinion Point.  ( Which I've came to love also - if I'm in a one bedroom - in the new section. I even like Wild Oak Ranch - San Antonio.  I do however, have a problem with the clubs that only have dedicated  2 bedrooms, and no studios or one bedrooms.  )

And I would have said YES to buy at Hacienda Del Mar - Puerto Rico while you can even before the Hurricane. Its only going to get better over time.  And I like it the way it is now. But will  do so even more when the old Cerromar Beach Hotel (Originally built by Rockefeller,)  is torn down.   I had 6 straight weeks reserved this year at Hacienda Del Mar, Dorado Puerto Rico, from NOV 4th to DEC 9th that have been cancelled by Hyatt.  I have done the same several times in past years.  Even stayed all of December and Christmas several times.  So I am disappointed.   And I'm not sure how the options that Hyatt HQ offered concerning my cancelled reservations  and points is actually going to work out.   
*


----------

